# dyno numbers...



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

We actually made quite a bit more than this on accident, but this is the official number...
Running this weekend.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

billy and jeff at it again!!! 10.1 or lower this weekend?


----------



## tw1nny03 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

Holy Sh*T!!! Congrats billy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

holly... is that alot ?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (GTijoejoe)*


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (GTijoejoe)*

fricken sweet Billy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dyno numbers... (PADILLA)*

Nice








How much power did you make accidentally?


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_Nice








How much power did you make accidentally?

I would say about.......764?


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: dyno numbers... (skillton)*

That's a nice punch in the ass..


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

767


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

WOW








Congrats on the numbers, I have never seen a VW putting down 700whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (SlowMotion)*


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (16vgti2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_I would say about.......764?










_Quote, originally posted by *16vgti2* »_767

depending on which computer we pulled the run up on, both of these are correct.
Very first pull was 767. I was watcning a/f and my partner was watching me, no one was looking at boost as the controller was off, so we were expecting 19. A/F looked good so I never waved him off. He ended up lifting about 6300. We were dumbfounded... first pull, 767? WTF? Ended up having a wastegate line pinched under the valvecover, made 48 psi. Hood to know the motor will take it







Might have been 800 plus if it had been a full pull. Soon enough, though...
We have had two goals since we set out with this car. 9s was the first one, hopefully this weekend, and 800+ wheel was the second.
Can't wait to see this thing go down the track. Taking the in car camera mount with us this weekend to.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (SlowMotion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowMotion* »_WOW








Congrats on the numbers, I have never seen a VW putting down 700whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To my knowledge, these numbers would put us in about the top 5 most powerful watercooled VWs... maybe 6 or 7... Unless you count the 767, then maybe top 3 or 4.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

this man is not messing around
kudos for that 
make sure you make lots of videos


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

wow, great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (PhilR)*

video will be crazy caint wait
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

great job Billy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (MiamiVr6T)*

Great numbers Billy, that 767whp dyno would put you around #4 overall in the 12v category








That turbo has more in it so keep up the good work as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: dyno numbers... (killa)*

Nice job Billy.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris
C2


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: dyno numbers... (C2Motorsports)*

that turbo is a beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: dyno numbers... (mirror)*

wow. that is all i can say. great job man. thats some inspiration if ive ever seen any.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: dyno numbers... (Brandon12V)*

nice numbers. what tranny are you using?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_nice numbers. what tranny are you using?

Oh the usual Guy dressed up like a Woman








Seriously Verry Nice as always Billy


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: dyno numbers... (Salsa GTI)*

damn thats some power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: dyno numbers... (BigAl03GTI)*

Pics, Specs, ?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: dyno numbers... (got_vdub)*

go billy go


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

whoa.. good job mang... keep that sucka moving!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: dyno numbers... (JettaDude101)*

Good work guys.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (Death Trap)*

We still have a stock o2J geared transmission with a peloquin. We ran 10.99 on an open diff stock 02A, ran 1.46 on the gearbox we have now with 644 wheel. maybe this is the number that will finally kill the thing, but we are expecting it tostay together. Relatively speaking, the engine doesn't make that much torque, especially down low, and that has to be a huge factor in why the gear boxes are staying together.
Full spec list
Specs
1992 VW GTI
2.9 liter VR6
Ross 9:1 pistons
Cunningham rods
Stock crankshaft
ARP headstuds
OEM Mk4 MLS headgasket
Dubsquared Big Valve Head
Autotech 262 camshafts
Garrett GT42RS turbochargrer
Tial 44mm Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
Custom intake manifold
Kinetic Motorsports exhaust manifold
GM LS1 ignition coils
MSD LS1 spark plug wires
4” downpipe/exhaust
Precision 750hp IC core
Fuel system
OEM fuel tank and pump
Dubsquared surge tank
Aeromotive a1000 fuel pump
1/2 inch aluminum fuel line
XS engineering adjustable fuel pressure regulator
Custom fuel rail
1000cc injectors
Transmission and driveline
OEM O2J gear set in O2A case
Peloquin Limited slip differential
Southbend clutch
DSS stage 5 drive axles
Running gear
13x8 Keizer Drag wheels
25x8.7x13 M&H slicks
Suspension
Koni coilovers with 1000 pound rear springs
Interior
Custom 10pt chromoly cage
Sparco Mugello steering wheel
Sparco Evo2 seats with suede inserts
Suede dash and door panels
AIM Mychron3 dash with water temp oil temp, fuel pressure and oil pressure gauges.
Defi 35psi boost gauge
Sorg Motorsport shifter
VWR shifter cables


















_Modified by 1.BillyT at 10:54 AM 4-20-2007_


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 11:04 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

How much boost are you running now? Did I miss that somewhere on here.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awsome #'s


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (need a vdub)*

About 35 psi


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Homina... nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

wow ... now thats just scary ... and sweet .. much dub luv.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

The king of the VRT


----------



## RSR:EKTION (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

How Weak.....LOL







, just kiddin' brotha! 
Car is the sickness! When you hittin' the track?


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

Something like this calls for a video!!! Congrats on the numbers, I know it took A LOT of hard work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

maybe a dumb question billy, but how does this baby drive on the street? or do you strictly race it?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (kraut_pauer79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut_pauer79* »_maybe a dumb question billy, but how does this baby drive on the street? or do you strictly race it?

x5 interested how this thing behaves on the street








and VIDEOS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

Got a couple more questions for you
Do you have a graph that shows the torque curve? 
When are you seeing full boost?
GT4294 right?
And what are you going to do when you do blow the tranny? 02M?


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Videos, but make sure it has some decent audio!! thats the best part about this!!
I cant wait to see more vids and pics, and keep us updated on how it runs on the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kafercrazy (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mooz!)*

Absolutely sick!


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (kafercrazy)*

sweet baby jesus....


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (Brandontrek1)*

Awesome numbers! It's great to see someone actually trying to get big numbers and speed with a VW! 
So I read over the stats on your car, what sort of ECU/standalone are you running? I'm guessing you aren't running on simply a chipped motronic ECU. (I didn't miss that somewhere did I?)
I'm curious as to why you stuck with the 12v VR6 as opposed to the 24v 2.8L or 3.2L. I would imagine your setup would make quite a bit more power in either application. Is it simply a matter of the comparative electrical simplicity of the 12v setup or is there something inherently stronger with the older motors? Do you have plans to move to these newer motors? 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 2:50 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

he's running haltech e11v2 standalone. the reason behind the 12v is that when he blew the 20v, jeff wrecked his mk3. billy's shell with jeff's motor combined and the beast was born!! as far as i know it is street legal but it is only track driven.


----------



## spam16v (Mar 1, 2003)

no love over on DSR? had to get the link second hand? hahaha just playing. looks sharp billy


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

do you have power:rpm charts?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_do you have power:rpm charts?

TRQ??


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

that too.
I noticed it's mapped against SPEED, not RPM


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow that thing is a monster, my god


----------



## Acri2903 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (dave02905)*

mk2 vrt with 700hp







... i want one!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Acri2903)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjb* »_The king of the VRT









Nah, we are still in the "prince's court" But we're working in it









_Quote, originally posted by *spam16v* »_no love over on DSR? had to get the link second hand? hahaha just playing. looks sharp billy

99% of the people on there don't give a damn about VWs anymore. Glad to see you in the 1%









_Quote, originally posted by *kraut_pauer79* »_maybe a dumb question billy, but how does this baby drive on the street? or do you strictly race it?

It gets driven up and down the street that the shop is on, but that is about it. Something like this just isn't needed for a real street car.
Tach pickup is messed up on the dyno, always seems to be. Makes full boost about 5500, only reving to 7500 right now. I'd say torque is in the high 500 range.
Turbo is a 4202. I guess some of you haven't seen or heard much about this thing. Already has gone 10.55 @ 143, then went 5 mph faster in the 1/8th 6.9 @ 112, but ran out of gear up top but still went 10.46 @ 136. That was witht he same power, just a better suspension.
Old videos:
http://www.tylaska.net/vid/tenfivefive.wmv
First clean pass with 644 wheel.
http://www.tylaska.net/vid/3to4.wmv 
And with the new suspension.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
I'm curious as to why you stuck with the 12v VR6 as opposed to the 24v 2.8L or 3.2L. I would imagine your setup would make quite a bit more power in either application. Is it simply a matter of the comparative electrical simplicity of the 12v setup or is there something inherently stronger with the older motors? Do you have plans to move to these newer motors? 

If money were no object, maybe a 4508 and a 3.2 VR would be under the hood. But money is an object with this build, so we use what we have and try to make the best out of it. A 24V would be no more complex electrically than a 12V Once you have stand alone on an engine, it doesn't matter how many valves or what brand the engine is. Fuel, spark, and air... all there is to it.
That said, if we come across a 24V, no doubt we would try to get it in the car. But really, power isn't too much of an issue at this point, and this engine has more left in it.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
If money were no object, maybe a 4508 and a 3.2 VR would be under the hood. But money is an object with this build, so we use what we have and try to make the best out of it. A 24V would be no more complex electrically than a 12V Once you have stand alone on an engine, it doesn't matter how many valves or what brand the engine is. Fuel, spark, and air... all there is to it.
That said, if we come across a 24V, no doubt we would try to get it in the car. But really, power isn't too much of an issue at this point, and this engine has more left in it.

Cool! Thanks for the reply.
Hopefully you continue to keep us owners of slow VWs up to date on your progress! We all need something to aspire to! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

that was a good race in the second video there, nice driven. That Honda just squeaked by. Nice Et's man


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

dayum!


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Nice! I'm running identical bottom end as you are. My builder says it's built to about 7.9:1 compression ratio. What ratio are you running? Can you post or send pix of your custom SRI? Also how are you filtering turbo inlet? Thanks, Don


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: dyno numbers... (HOTSKILLET98)*

*COPIED FROM FIRST PAGE*
This is his setup
Full spec list
Specs
1992 VW GTI
2.9 liter VR6
Ross 9:1 pistons
Cunningham rods
Stock crankshaft
ARP headstuds
OEM Mk4 MLS headgasket
Dubsquared Big Valve Head
Autotech 262 camshafts
Garrett GT42RS turbochargrer
Tial 44mm Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
Custom intake manifold
Kinetic Motorsports exhaust manifold
GM LS1 ignition coils
MSD LS1 spark plug wires
4” downpipe/exhaust
Precision 750hp IC core
Fuel system
OEM fuel tank and pump
Dubsquared surge tank
Aeromotive a1000 fuel pump
1/2 inch aluminum fuel line
XS engineering adjustable fuel pressure regulator
Custom fuel rail
1000cc injectors
Transmission and driveline
OEM O2J gear set in O2A case
Peloquin Limited slip differential
Southbend clutch
DSS stage 5 drive axles
Running gear
13x8 Keizer Drag wheels
25x8.7x13 M&H slicks
Suspension
Koni coilovers with 1000 pound rear springs
Interior
Custom 10pt chromoly cage
Sparco Mugello steering wheel
Sparco Evo2 seats with suede inserts
Suede dash and door panels
AIM Mychron3 dash with water temp oil temp, fuel pressure and oil pressure gauges.
Defi 35psi boost gauge
Sorg Motorsport shifter
VWR shifter cables


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_that was a good race in the second video there, nice driven. That Honda just squeaked by. Nice Et's man

I was flipping out after that race. Best drag race I had ever been a part of, running side by side low 10s was amazing. We were actually a fender ahead at the 1000 foot mark when it felt to me like I was on the revlimiter, and he shot by us. Here is the break down of the slip:

----- Civic --- GTI
r/t --- .282 --- .269
60' --- 1.698 --- 1.722 
330 --- 4.696 --- 4.717
1/8 --- 6.941 --- 6.963
mph --- 111.57 --- 112.67
1000 --- .000 --- 8.876
1/4 --- 10.368 --- 10.460
mph --- 146.08 --- 136.07
The left lane wasn't giving 1000 foot times all day. Also, compared to our 10.55 @ 143, this was a slower 60, but a quicker e.t. That day with everything going right probably would have had us in the 10.2 range, at 147-148. Doesn't matter anymore, as with 75 more whp, the playing field has changed again.
And no, the car isn't legal for 9s or 150+. We may end up with another car, so we are pushing this one as far as we can before we dump anymore money in the chassis.


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

very nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: dyno numbers... (roi)*

Looking at that slip,it just doesn't get much closer than that!Must feel good when all the elements have come together,and things are going right.I am seeing 9's in your future.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Billy what was your final compression ratio?
And for the rocket scientist who REPOSTED the specs. I don't see the final compression ratio Jackazz. Running 9:1 pistons doesn't mean the final ratio is 9:1.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_









buddy take the eye and shove it








How many 700 whp water cooled VW have you seen ?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (SlowMotion)*

So are you going to try to beat Brian Kirchberger's 9.69 time? Sounds like you have the makings to slaughter that time since he had around 540whp in his MKIII Jetta and you are more than likely lighter and making more power than that car? Is it in your launches or the limited upper gears? Very curious and would like to see a VRT in the high 8's.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

sick keep it up


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_So are you going to try to beat Brian Kirchberger's 9.69 time? Sounds like you have the makings to slaughter that time since he had around 540whp in his MKIII Jetta and you are more than likely lighter and making more power than that car? Is it in your launches or the limited upper gears? Very curious and would like to see a VRT in the high 8's.

Actually, Brian was making around 640. I'm not sure what he ran before the wheelie bars went on, but he didn't go 9.69 untill then. Wheelie bars or no, they had that car set up and it hooked hard. It will be a huge achievment to get any where close to his time. 
This car will never run 8s. It's always going to be a street class car, never going to have wheelie bars or lexan windows or anything of the sort. Not that there is anything wrong with a car with that stuff, it just isn't what we are trying to do. 
Also, more power doesn't always equal a quicker car, faster, yeah... But not quicker. Chris Green went 9.7 with power similar to ours but in a heavier car, so who knows what this one will run. Assuming the gearbox stays together and we can get it to hook... who knows...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: dyno numbers... (vdubjb)*

you need to post up some vids of this beast man. I don't think I've ever seen a mk2 with these numbers.


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: dyno numbers... (GLImax)*

Ross 9:1 pistons+OEM Mk4 MLS headgasket=9:1/9.5:1??? I would assume. Unless the head was shaved.. 
1.Billy correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Eldi (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: dyno numbers... (1.BillyT)*

WOWWWWW







congrats for a great achievement for our Watercooled VAG community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

where are the videos of this beast


----------



## nelsonvr6 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

Damn!! Congrats Billy yout Mk2 breaks records every year


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (nelsonvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the boys @ Dubsquared!


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (mode12)*

wow those are amazing numbers..cant wait for vids...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nelsonvr6)*

I'm pretty sure that those KONI coilovers took 1.5 seconds off your E.T. and added at least another 15 whp.


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

very nice...


----------



## ST.VR6 (Mar 4, 1999)

Congrats Billy! great numbers


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (ST.VR6)*

well, we didn't have the greatest weekend. Ended up with runner up in a 7 car field, though. Shifter was acting up, and there was a 20-30mph cross wind all day. First pass on high boost, the tires lit up in 4th gear... best pass was only an 11.31 @ 134. After that first pass, I didn't even bother withthe video camera.
But still, we ended up with second, which paid for the trip, so not all bad.
And Paul, you thinking is inline with ours, Mk3 9:1 pistons with a mk4 gasket should have us at about 9.5:1.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

That is insane.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_That is insane.









What kind of TQ is it putting down?
I did'nt see it posted anywhere.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

doing the math backwards, I would estimate about 612 lb/ft at 6000 rpm.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_doing the math backwards, I would estimate about 612 lb/ft at 6000 rpm.

sick can't wait to see some good #'s at the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

